# Printer Recommendations?



## Cwalker935 (Mar 1, 2022)

My printer has died and I in the market for a new one. What id the best type of printer for label casting?


----------



## Larryreitz (Mar 1, 2022)

I asked the same question a couple of years ago.  My main concern was print fading.  It seems like the recommendation for paper is On Line Labels.  I've had good success with their product as others here apparently have had also.  I preface  my answer with this because if that's the paper of choice there would seem to be no need to go to 6-7 color archival inks and much higher priced printers.  I ended up with an Epson ET-3750.  It has 4 ink reservoirs so you are not constantly replacing high cost cartridges.  Not sure if it is still available, but, I would think a similar replacement model would be available from Epson.   I've been very happy with it.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 1, 2022)

We just replaced our ink guzzling HP with an Epson EcoTank. Pricey to buy up front but the ink tanks hold the equalavent of 90 traditional ink cartridges. I haven’t done labels so I can’t comment on that but we’re loving it.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Mar 2, 2022)

Cody,  I am 100% satisfied with my old Brother  HL 3030 CW, color laser printer.  Toner cartridges don't dry up.   I have been retired 8 years and it was several years old when I retired.  Flawless!  Our daughter when in her Master's program ran in excess of 12,000 pages.  Full color used most of the time.  Still going.  Sits on top of a file cabinet in my shop.  No question about what it's replacement will be when the time comes.


----------



## boatemp (Mar 2, 2022)

FWIW, bulk ink systems are available for most epson and cannon printers.  I used to do tee-shirt printing. I used the transfer ink for regular printing also.  Bulk ink systems and ink available from cobraink.com.  The transfer ink can also be used for everyday printing.


----------



## gcavin (Mar 2, 2022)

I have the Epson Cody and Larry mentioned and really appreciate the tank system.  I experimented with using the "weatherproof" On Line labels and was satisfied with the results - just be sure to let them dry as long as possible before handling the labels.  In the early trials I handled the label too soon and smeared the ink.  Now I let them sit overnight and that seems to help, but you still have to handle them carefully.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 2, 2022)

My Canon recently died.  I replaced it with Epson ET2760.  I'm very happy with it!  Print quality is superior and the cost savings on ink is great.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your feedback


----------

